# A great web find



## gnappi (Jun 2, 2017)

I was recently looking at lowering and updating my trailer and found the Etrailer.com site. I got brand new tires and wheels, bearing buddies and a spare tire carrier and got it shipped free. I got TWO tires/wheels for *less* than ONE sold locally, and I ordered it all this Tuesday (for $100) and it's being delivered today!

Anyone else done business with them?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 2, 2017)

haven't ordered yet - but - I do have them bookmarked to get a set of fenders
and springs for my boat trailer in the near future. Their prices seem to be very resonable.
Please let us know how you like them after you get them installed.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 2, 2017)

I've done business with them in the past. They are my go-to place for all things trailers/towing. Very good service. They have a lot of technical support information on their site.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 2, 2017)

Free shipping ... maybe, but you ARE paying for the shipping by their _higher than other places pricing_ on just a few items I looked at. 

One example, etrailers has a 400# rated winch for $38, yet I can buy a 1300# rated one for $33 or a 600# rated one for only $21 at Champion Trailers, see: https://www.championtrailers.com

NE Trailers is another good site, https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com. 

So the best option is to shop around for best pricing and parts availability for what you need!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 2, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Free shipping ... maybe, but you ARE paying for the shipping by their _higher than other places pricing_ on just a few items I looked at.
> 
> One example, etrailers has a 400# rated winch for $38, yet I can buy a 1300# rated one for $33 or a 600# rated one for only $21 at Champion Trailers, see: https://www.championtrailers.com
> 
> ...




The same 1300# one is $34 at etrailer. The 600# one is $22. Not sure why they charge $5 more for the 400# rated one, but is it a ratchet style winch as compared to a crank style. Maybe that is what drives the slightly higher price. Always good to shop around.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 2, 2017)

It is a great site for a lot of things. But be careful with tires. Check the manufacture date on the tires when you get them. I know people who have found those tires to be almost 5 to 10 years old and still sold as new because they were stored. So they don't last very long, because of dry rot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> It is a great site for a lot of things. But be careful with tires. Check the manufacture date on the tires when you get them. I know people who have found those tires to be almost 5 to 10 years old and still sold as new because they were stored. So they don't last very long, because of dry rot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh man, I would never have thought of something like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the "old tire" issue, but AFAIK, in dry rot tire age is not a factor, the biggie is from UV. I've had old low mileage cars with original tires that were garaged, kept inflated, and had proper care without cracking from dry rot.

There are dozens of articles on preventing dry rot on the web.

Here's an excerpt from one.

"The most common causes for dry rot are lack of use, low inflation in tires, and storage near excessive heat... and exposure to excessive UV rays also adds to the problem. "


----------



## PDub (Jun 20, 2017)

I've had pretty good luck with etrailer.com. Have purchased new tires mounted with wheels for our Casita travel trailer as well as my EZLoader boat trailer. Also bought a bed rack system for our truck, some spare parts for some Thule racks and a trailer hitch for one of our vehicles. The site is a great resource with helpful videos, and they reply when you have questions. I would not hesitate to purchase items from them again and found their prices to be very good.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Speaking of aged tires...I had a blowout on my trip home last Fall. My ONE-YEAR-Old new trailer had 6-year-old tires on it!

Check 'em.

richg99


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 17, 2017)

I have used them in the past for buying a complete hub assy. for my Tracker Trailer and just a couple of weeks ago purchased a set of tires and wheels along with hub assy and bearings for my small galvanized Shorelander trailer that is about 35 or so years old. They have above and beyond service and are more than happy to answer any questions you might have. I think there prices are very competitive. I am very happy with them but, as always, never hurts to shop around.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 4, 2017)

It's getting hard to find quality trailer tires anymore I've pretty much come to the conclusion if they're chinese made they will more than likely blow out or wear out prematurely. They are spendy but they last I like the carlisle USA trail tires about the only USA made trailer tires anymore. Kind of hard to find them though I usually order off sellers on ebay that carry them. I have a set on an old homemade 12ft utility trailer I have overloaded severely on several occasions never have blown out. They have been on that trailer nearly 8 years wearing like iron on it. I put them on my boat trailer now as it seemed every other tire always seemed to blow at at some point within a year of being on it. My 18ft car trailer had USA trails on it as well when I got don't know how old they were as it was purchased used, they have been great on it hauled plenty of trucks, cars, tractors, and loaded it down with crap plenty of times not one has blown out the past three years I've had it. Thats just been my experience they seem to hold up where as every other trailer tire hasn't seemed to last worth a crap. So I'll take the initial high price to have them actually last a few years vs blowing out at O' Dark thirty headed to go duck hunting when a cold front just hit and it's 20 F out.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 4, 2017)

But e trailer has been good to me I have ordered a few different hitches to install on my own vehicles and other peoples from them as well as car wiring harness to trailer light adapter harnesses good prices, good service, good support, fast shipping I like them.


----------



## -CN- (Oct 5, 2017)

I bought trailer hitches for two different cars plus the trailer wiring plug and play for two different cars over the course of a few years. Also ball mounts, coupler locks, and hubs. All from E-Trailer. They have been great every time, for price, service, speedy delivery, and quality.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 5, 2017)

my buddy has ordered hitches, harness and brake controllers from them. great prices.


----------

